# P226 Made in W. Germany



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I just picked up a Sig P226 made in W. Germany, 1987. I've read that there were some of these guns btwn 1996-1997 that had the scalloped mud slides which contributed to frame cracking. I've inspected this pistol, and it does not appear to have the defined "three scallops" in the slide rails, but there is one scalloped area on both sides on the rails toward the front of the slide.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this issue and can provide any insight?

http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag198/Gene_Cardwell/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsu140wwr6.jpg


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Is this what you're talking about?



It's my understanding that this style of rails "might" crack under repetitive use of +p loads. Have a look and ask again over on Sigtalk


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that this style of rails "might" crack under repetitive use of +p loads. Have a look and ask again over on Sigtalk


Yeah, that's it. Mine does not have the mud rails. I spoke with some folks over there as well, just wanted to see if anyone here had some knowledge on it. Thanks for the pointer!


----------

